# workbench top assembly



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

I am mid stream into building my workbench. i chose to modify a woodsmith shop design (photos to come), where my top is a solid core door with a layer of MDF and ply underneath. the original plan called for 4 layers of MDF, all of which are glued and screwed together. I have glued and screwed the MDF and ply, but am wondering if i need to glue that combo to the door, or can i just use screws? My desire to use no glue and only screws is born of the thought that someday I may flip the top over to erase my inevitable bench top scars. thoughts?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

You can use screws only. It makes perfect sence especially for the reason you cited. You should first layout any bench holes (for a bench hold down, dog holes etc…) that way your screws don't get in the way.

Good luck!


----------



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you nicky


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Mark - I built my workbench 11 years ago. You guessed it, it's a solid door sitting on a frame. It's seen a lot of work over the years and last month, I got around to redoing it. My bench is sitting on a frame built into the floor so I didn't need all the extra weight of all that mdf you're using. But I thought you might be interested in the renovation I made to the solid flat door (great work surface - you'll love yours).

You can see my renovation in this same forum under "work bench smack down" post #315. I covered my door with bamboo flooring and sunk a couple of "T" tracks just below the surface. The 2nd photo shows how I routed a groove into the door and layed pipe clamps below the bamboo. I ended up with 70 inches of clamping surface on the cheap. You can see how I remove the clamps in 30 seconds to give myself a spot to clamp a board on the surface with a bar clamp so I can cut off the ends or whatever I might need to do.

So far the bench has been very very diversified. I can do anything I want. I have a couple more additions to it I will post in the near future.

Just thought you might be interested to see what I've done with my solid door. And if you don't check it out, I want you to know you have chosen and excellent flat surface for your bench. Congratulations!


----------



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

I like those ideas Bernie. Looks like you laid the track on the table then burried it by surrounding it with the bamboo?


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes I did that and at this time, I only have the outer pieces of bamboo screwd down, not glued. The rest are free and I'm waiting to see what the summer humidity will do. I may screw down a few more pieces, not glue them down.

I actually have a thin strip of wood under the tracks so they are just bellow the bamboo.

I'm sure you may skip the pipe clamps being imbedded under my bamboo covering so enjoy your well chosen supper flat surface. To protect it over the years, I bought a roll of brown paper from Home Depot and I cut pieces off to cover the bench. I'll reuse the paper over and over for gluing (work sits on simple wood stands to keep off surfaces) and staining. I bought the paper a few years ago and I don't think I'll see the end of the roll for another 20 years.

Any questions, I'll be happy to answer and you probably already know, there are lots of other good opinions on this site.


----------

